# GHG ground force layout blind



## fowlpete (Mar 5, 2010)

GHG Ground Force layout blind. Khaki, grassed with tan raffia. Used very little. Cost about $230 new. Link to it at MPW: http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE150S. Getting too old to do the layout stuff. $75. Located in SLC behind Capitol.
Pete Olsen
801-694-0431
801-363-0331 
Note: I'm in Canada now and blind won't be available until my return Oct. 8


----------

